# Why? Because apparently, I'm crazy.



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I put my bid in on this gal last night. When the transshipper called me and was asking me about the fish I bid on, she knew her for "the worst head she's ever seen", and when I told her that I wasn't buying her to breed (because I know better), the relief in her voice was very obvious.

Yup, before I bid, I knew her head was horrible, but I think it'd be such a waste if someone were to cull her just for being "ugly". She's pretty in an odd way, and my home is always open to the "oddballs". That's what my fiance said when I told him that I wanted her, and why.

I'm hoping that everyone realizes what she is and doesn't outbid me, but here's the girl I'm hoping comes home to us. Mike and I want to call her SpoonMelon. I also had the ideas of Dipper or Ladle. Syriiven suggested MoonMelon. All really good and suitable names. I'd just have to pick one.










Her auction ends noon on thurs, if we win, she'll be here by the following thursday. Wish me luck! (Although I probably won't need it)


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

He dish face reminds me of an Arabian horse. she's adorable!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Same here, Syriiven pointed her out to me the other night, and I couldn't stop thinking about her for about 2 days before I started bugging my fiance.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey, if culling for ugliness were mandatory... I wouldn't be here. HA! I love the color and the spots... and those bedroom eyes!! (my fish are in my bedroom) She's cute!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I wouldn't be here either! LOL

I'm pretty anxious and excited about getting her too.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I think she is beautiful! maybe not a classic beauty... but definitely a unique beauty!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yup! Which is why I think she'll fit right in here with the rest of us weirdos!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

weirdos..?? Hey, I resemble that remark!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

watch who you are calling "us" XD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

awwww I think she is adorable and love her colors !


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Jexx said:


> watch who you are calling "us" XD


I meant "us" as my family! LOL

If you want to be a weirdo too, that's ok. The more, the merrier!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Besides her really strange head, she's beautiful! Hoping you get her!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

in case anyone is interested, there's another female similar to this one, just not as spoony in the head. I'd take them both, but I can't afford it.
CT Female #02


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Life is not only for the beautiful people/fishes.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Nope, that's why she needs a home like ours! ^_~


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

This girl is memorizing. I love it. She looks like something Tim Burton would sketch up. Lovely.


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

She's so cute ... How can they call her ugly? ;.;


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope you get her! I'm rather jealous.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Flapmon said:


> She's so cute ... How can they call her ugly? ;.;


The dished that makes her so unique, gives reputable breeders the heebie jeebies!

1 day 9 hours to go!!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

She does look like an Arab! I hope you get her!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

1day, 1 hour!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Corsica, ... I don't know if your statement is politically correct. (I was originally thinking she looked sort of like Jamie Farr, the actor in Mash) HA


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Well for those confused, Arab is short for Arabian Horse.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I love this place


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

bwahaha!!!
(for those who didn't know, Corsica was referring to an Arabian Horse)

^The resemblance is uncanny. LOL

(image of Arabian horse was originally from Here, I just cropped it.)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh... I just laughed so hard!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Oh my gosh... I just laughed so hard!


I've been giggling like a lunatic for like the last..... hour. Between dingleberry fish, ninja skillz, fat trapdoor snails, and this thread, I think Mike's going to drop me off at the looney bin till noon-thirty tomorrow! XD

Also, you would be amazed how hard it was to find a matching horse!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Well if she was roman-nosed I could have been really confusing and said she looks like an ASB! But, I forget, this is a fish forum, not an equestrian forum! (though it is nice to have some horse ppl on here too)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea, you'd have me totally lost on ASB, that's not one I've probably heard of!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

ASB stands for American Saddlebred. They typically have a slightly more roman nosed profile. 
Too bad your auction doesn't have a BIN option! Waiting sucks!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

the rare betta horse!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Corsica said:


> ASB stands for American Saddlebred. They typically have a slightly more roman nosed profile.
> Too bad your auction doesn't have a BIN option! Waiting sucks!


no kidding! I've been fighting the temptation to email them. Its almost over with!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

definitely crazy. I bid on the other one like her! They're too cute!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

who is selling them??


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Aweenas on Aquabid. I just bought both of them though.

Say hello to the new girls!!!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Yay! The side by side comparison had me cracking up in my office--seriously, fish or horse, so hard to tell which is which lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I was giggling as I was making it. The horse HAD to match at least somewhat!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats on your new exotic!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

there's two! I couldn't resist them! <3

Thank you ^_^


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Double the fun!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yes ma'am!! <3


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

She is cute. I hope you win!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

won her and her sister at 1 pm on the 25th. Thank you though!


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations on your new girls! I think they're adorable, and the first girl you picked has a lot of character.... She looks like she will have a cool personality for a fish


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thank you. I'm hoping they have plenty of personality!!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

When are they scheduled to arrive? Do a horsey themed tank for them! haha


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if I had an extra divided tank, that would be an EPIC idea!!! <3

They're supposed to be here next Thursday, but with everyone's bad luck lately, I'm really anxious.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone know where I could find equine-themed decor? like hitching posts, barn hideys?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Bwahaha! If I didn't break the bank on them, I'd buy these!!!!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

That would be spiffy. Or maybe an Arabian Nights kind of theme if you can't find equestrian stuff.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My fiance and I are thinking about trying legos.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Duplo blox = STABLES!!! They need bleached still, but I figured I'd throw them together now


(please excuse the plush in the background)


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Too cute! You could make a horse out of Legos too!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they actually have lego horses, I just don't trust the paint on them.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh too bad. The Lego horses were what I was thinking of, but I forgot about the paint. Anyway, you are so creative I'm sure the tank will be awesome!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's a boy for them.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh man, I wish I had the room for him, but I have a group coming in, and no more QT or tank space. Plus, there's no way I'm breeding those girls. <3


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha yes probably not the best breeding prospects, unless you wanted to start a new line of "Arabian bettas."


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

tempting, but it would serve absolutely no good purpose, and wouldn't further the breed, so I'd better not! lol


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Indeed I agree. I was Jk, but I do fancy that male. He's adorable.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I do too, he's a studly fella!


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

you could always get a set of plastic farm themed playsets from a toy store and then coat them in aquarium clear paint to stop the colors flaking off.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you know where I could find some of that paint??


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I live in Australia so I can't guess at your brands, but polyurethane varnish is considered aquarium safe. I assume a hardware store would have both the paint you need and people able to direct you to the best brand/type.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

awesome! Thank you!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

percyfyshshelley said:


> Here's a boy for them.


Well I went ahead and bought him! Just couldn't resist.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-Hifive!- he has a similar face to the 2nd girl I bought, so now you have your own Bettarabian!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha I know, right? That's probably why he was only $20. I might name him the Black Stallion. Lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He had another name too. Let me find it...

Shêtân

lol


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes!! That's s great name for a betta fish! I can't believe I forgot about that. I mean, I only read the book like 1,543,000 times when I was a kid. I've always wanted to own a horse (still plan to one day), but for now I'll have to be content with my little Arabian betta.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I told Mike the same thing. When I was a kid, I dreamed of having a white Arab, a black, and a gray (don't know why). I told him I should give the girls those names


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we've finally picked out names for them once they get here. the original girl we bid on, with the super dish is going to be Stargazer, the other girl is going to be Stardust.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Stargazer is a perfect name! I have a fish named Ziggy Stardust. (pix on weird name thread). He looks like David Bowie. I also have a Bright Star. And a Starman (another Bowie thing). Love those star names!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Those were the names a 7 yr old me came up with for my future Arabian horses. LOL


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My girls are on their way to Colorado! I hope that they make it home ok!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

percyfyshshelley said:


> Yes!! That's s great name for a betta fish! I can't believe I forgot about that. I mean, I only read the book like 1,543,000 times when I was a kid. I've always wanted to own a horse (still plan to one day), but for now I'll have to be content with my little Arabian betta.


Ahhh....Arabian horses.....Percy, I too read "the Black Stallion" series books about a million times. And now that my 8-year-old is reading (and riding horses), I'm so looking forward to passing them on!

SkyeWillow, your new fishies are adorable! And I love the names! Hope they arrive safely!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

The Black Stallion books were a major influence on my life! I wanted to be a jockey when I was a kid lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Black Beauty, The Black Stallion, Son of the Black Stallion, Return of the Black Stallion, Flame, For the Love of a Horse, The Chincoteague Series. All of my favorite Horse books!!!

I was horse crazy as a kid! LOL Still kind of am, I'm a bit more realistic now about how much they cost... Someday, I'll have more though.

Thank you, Catw0man, with everyone's bad luck lately, I'm getting really anxious, I think I'm going to have to add a few plushies to my list after these two I'm working on are finished.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

OMG the misty books! ALL of Marguerite Henry's books. And For Love of a Horse, read that one too. And National Velvet. Hmm there's some others I'm trying to remember.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think I ever finished National Velvet

Riding Freedom was a book about Charley Parkhurst, but it's really good!
Charley Parkhurst


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Still trying to think of the name of the book I'm thinking of... It was about a girl and a horse go figure!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I was really into horses when I was younger too. Black Beauty is one of my favourite books of all time.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

iam going to have to show my friend your fish the next time she brings her arabian mare to the barn lol


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

What's wrong with her head? It's adorable :O


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

just too dished. A breeder said it comes from inbreeding bad headed parents


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

I still have all my horse books from my youth. Still read them occasionally. How much longer until you get the Aarabettas?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Supposed to be thurs or friday, but I haven't heard back from the transhipper yet on when she'll be sending them.

Aemaki told me that Linda got in 900 fish yesterday to ship!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They're on their way here, Linda says probably Thursday!!!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My girls are supposed to be here today! OMG!! I'm anxious and excited all at once!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

SQUEEEEEEE!!!!!!

Mike thought that my Fillies wouldn't come in till tomorrow, and so we ran to my ex's mom's for a bit, because she had some tanks for us (a free 20 gal kit, 2.5, and 3 gal? sure!!). When we got home, there was a key missing from the parcel boxes.

Guess who was inside of it?! My girls!!! YAY!! I was so excited and nervous that I was going to open the box and they'd be dead, but they're great! <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Stargazer


Stardust


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooray! They're so pretty. Congrats, Skye. ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks, Feng! I'm pleased as punch to have them home!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

So cute! Love the tanks! Glad they made it safely.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Just walked in the door from yard saling, and the girls saw me, and had to come out and see if I had food. LOL

We may be wrong calling them fillies, they may be piggies


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

At first, I didn't even notice her misshaped head! I personally think she's quite beautiful, her head does give a nice unique touch to her!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, they both have the dip, just the original girl's is more pronounced. I love them for it, and had to have them both!


----------



## rlawlis (May 1, 2013)

Awe you should name her something Arabic, she looks like an Arabian horse


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Even better, we named her after the arabians I'd always dreamed of having!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Glad they made it to you safely!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

New picture from a minute ago. Stargazer likes to flare at Stardust! lol


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Wow. They are pretty girls. Just going to point out that breed standards can change . As long as they don't pose a health problem... I personally think dish headed bettas would be awesome! Even in the Arabian Horses the "standards" have changed. We bred horses in the 1980's and early 1990's that won National Champion titles in halter, and were shown for free by some of the worlds top trainers because they wanted to titles. Those same horses couldn't win those titles today, because the breed has changed. We shifted to the Miniature Horses in the 1990's and we used to dominate in halter, winning National Championships very frequently on our own, now we can't even buy a ribbon with the same horses. So, yeah... I think Arabian Betta's would be neat.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I know nothing about breeding, nor do I feel that I have enough experience to even tack a "whack" at it! LOL

If I could find a male with comparable finnage, and that same head, I'd ALMOST consider it. I don't feel comfortable trying it though.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

So, I've realize that Stargazer won't be well suited to sorority life, since she spends most of her days flaring at Stardust. lol

Ohwell, she'll be ok on her own, I think.


----------

